# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Επίσκεψη μελών στον ΕΛΚΕ

## jk21

Προγραμματιζουμε τυχον κοινη επισκεψη μελων στον ΕΛΚΕ 

*ΕΛΚΕ Ετήσιος διαγωνισμός 2012*


 για την παρασκευη στις 7 το απογευμα πανω κατω (συζηταμε μικροαλλαγες στην ωρα ,αν βολευει λιγο διαφορετικα ) .Οποιος θελει δηλωνει συμμετοχη .στη συνεχεια οσοι θελουν συνεχιζουν εδω 

*Κανα ζυγούρι θα φάμε ?  ποστ 59*

----------


## ninos

Λοιπόν,

εγώ είμαι μέσα για το ΕΛΚΕ και μετά βουρ για το ζυγούρι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

*jk21 
ninos*

----------


## Gardelius

Μεσαααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## jk21

*jk21 
ninos
gardelius*

----------


## lefteris13

μεσα και εγω

----------


## ninos

*jk21 
ninos
gardelius
lefteris13*

----------


## Gardelius

Αρα, <βουρ>!!!! Για την εκθεση και μετα ....<μασσα>!!!!!!! γουσταρωωωωωω!!!!!  :Party0003:

----------


## geog87

παρον!!! τι νομιζατε οτι θα σας αφησω να φατε το ζυγουρι μονοι σας???????????????????????????? jk21 θα φερεις φωτογραφικη αυτη τη φορα???? μαλλον μη φερεις!!!!τη μια χωρις μπαταρια την αλλη την ξεχνας στο μαγαζι...στο τελος θα την κλαις...αυτο λεγεται ΓΕΡΑΜΑΤΑ φιλοι μου!!!!

----------


## jk21

ο φορτιστης εχει μεινει τελικα εδω και καιρο στο βολο ....αλλου νομιζα ,αλλου τον ειχα ... δεν υπαρχει μηχανη

*jk21 
ninos
gardelius
lefteris13
geog87
*

----------


## ninos

βρε αφήστε τις μηχανές κ' ετοιμαστείτε για το ψητό  :Happy:  Έκλεισα κ το τραπέζι σήμερα !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

παιδια για να μη μπερδευτω...ειναι στο village φαληρου διπλα???

----------


## jk21

τωρα απο village κλπ δεν ξερω ,αλλα σκεψου ειναι καπου εκει που ενωνεται η παραλιακη με την συγγρου

----------


## geog87

στο ταεκβοντο?????

----------


## Nikolakas

Για παρκάρισμα πάτε στο ταε κβοντο;

----------


## geog87

> Για παρκάρισμα πάτε στο ταε κβοντο;


λογικα ναι...καπου εκει γυρω θα ειναι...και εγω ψαχνοντας θα παω!

----------


## jk21

η εκθεση οπως θα ειδατε οσοι ηρθατε και βρεθηκαμε ,ειναι λιγο δυσκολη στο να τη βρεις .... ειναι πολλα τα κτιρια .... ειναι ενα φαναρι πριν φτασουμε στα φαναρια του village οπως ερχομαστε απο πειραια και παμε προς γλυφαδα στον παραδρομο της παραλιακης 



ομορφα πουλακια ,οχι πολυς κοσμος αλλα αυριο πιστευω θα ειναι περισσοτεροι οι επισκεπτες

----------


## geog87

μερικα απο τα πουλια που πηραν βραβειο...

----------


## vag21

δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα πολλα φουσκωμενα πουλακια ειδα,δεν εννοω τα gloster.

----------


## jk21

προφανως ηταν στρεσσαρισμενα . ας ελπισω να μην χειροτερεψουν γιατι ηταν μονο η πρωτη μερα ανοικτης εκθεσης προς το κοινο

----------


## mariakappa

αυτα με τα σγουρα πουπουλα τι ρατσας ειναι?

----------


## vicky_ath

> αυτα με τα σγουρα πουπουλα τι ρατσας ειναι?


Μαρία αν δεν κάνω και λάθος λέγονται *frise parisien*, δηλαδή "σγουρό παριζιάνικο"!

----------


## Ρία

όμορφα πουλάκια!! θα πάτε κ αύριο;;

----------


## Gardelius

"Αρτι αφιχθεις" απο επαρχια, ειμαστε στο δρομο για την εκθεση!! Ενθουσιασμενος και εγω απο την προηγουμενη μου εμπειρια, απο τα ¨παραδεισια¨πριν  κανα 2μηνο....ειπα...<καλα θα ειναι,...κοσμος και τζερτζελο που λέμε>... αλλα!!! τιποτα!!! απ ολα αυτα.Πολυ μέτριο σκηνικο...ελπιζω για του χρονου σε κατι καλυτερο!

----------


## jk21

ηταν Παρασκευη και ηταν και βραδυ Ηλια .ισως χθες να ειχε περισσοτερο κοσμο .δυστυχως ο χωρος τελεσης ηταν δυσευερετος και ισως πολλοι να χασανε και τον δρομο τους  ...

----------


## georgekouk

Καλησπέρα σας.
Δυσεύρετο γιατί ρε Δημήτρη; Έχεις φίλους που είναι εκεί, παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο και διορθώνεις λίγο πορεία. Απ' έξω είχε ψηλά και αεροπανό με την έκθεση. Εγώ το βρήκα σχετικά πολύ εύκολα σήμερα το πρωί.
Και λόγω απονομών είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ στον ελκε τον δημητρη με τα γκλοστερ ηξερα ,αλλα εχει παει στον ασκε πια και ουτε εκει κατεβηκε φετος .εμεις πηγαμε βραδυ και ψαχναμε ολα τα ολυμπιακα ακινητα .εσπλαναδα ολοι μας λεγανε οτι λεγεται συνολικα ο χωρος .. τι να σου πω .μπηκαμε απο την πιο κατω εισοδο (που εχει και γνωστο κινηματογραφο ) και μεχρι να το  βρουμε (2 ξεχωρες παρεες ) ειδαμε και παθαμε .επαιζε ρολο που ηταν και βραδυ .αλλο να ξερεις οτι η εκθεση ειναι στον ταδε δρομο και αλλο αφηρημενα στην ταδε αιθουσα των ολυμπιακων ακινητων (που ειναι σχεδον ολα εγκατελλημενα και κλειστα .....  )

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυτα με τα σγουρα πουπουλα τι ρατσας ειναι?


Μαρια τα σγουρα ειναι αρκετες ρατσες, δες και αυτο Σγουρά καναρίνια. ( FrilledCanaries )

----------


## aTomGR

Μιας που ήμουν εκεί να πω και γω μερικά πράγματα.
Για το φούσκωμα που ανέφερε η φίλη να πω ότι συμβαίνει. Οφείλεται σε πολλούς λόγους.Οι κύριοι είναι, ελλιπής προγύμναση του πουλιού, κούραση, κακομεταχείριση στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης, πρόβλημα υγείας στο πουλί. Τα 2 τελευταία είναι σπάνια γιατί το άρρωστο θα φύγει κατευθείαν σε άλλο χώρο και τη κακομεταχείριση αν την μάθει ο εκτροφέας θα γίνει πανικός, βέβαια κανείς δεν αποκλείει το παιδάκι που θα πάει πάνω στο κλουβί και θα βάλει τις φωνές για το τι ωραίο πουλάκι είναι ή τον επίσης άσχετο που θα βάλει τα χέρια στο κλουβί να δει πως χορεύει το πουλί. Η προγύμναση είναι πολύ σημαντική και πολλοί την αμελούν με αποτέλεσμα τα πουλιά να στρεσάρονται και να κουράζονται εύκολα. Η κούραση επίσης τα χτυπάει αρκετά. Βέβαια όσο πιο καλά είναι προετοιμασμένο το πουλί τόσο πιο καλά αντιδρά αλλά είναι αναπόφευκτη μετά από 5 μέρες έκθεση. Γι αυτό προτιμούμε στα κλαμπ "one day show" και στους συλλόγους 4 άντε 5 μέρες το πολύ. Για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα στο παγκόσμιο τα πουλιά είναι 13 14 μέρες στο κλουβί στην έκθεση και 4-5 μέρες ταξίδι.
Για τη θέση που λέει και ο Δημήτρης θα διαφωνήσω. Μπορεί όντως να χρειάζονταν καλύτερες οδηγίες και αυτό θα το κοιτάξουμε την άλλη φορά αλλά η αίθουσα ήταν η καλύτερη που έχω δει για έκθεση πουλιών. Την επόμενη φορά θα δώσουμε αναλυτικές οδηγίες κατανοητές από όλους.
Στον φίλο που λέει για τους επισκέπτες να πω ένα δύο πράγματα.
Υπάρχουν 2 αντιλήψεις για τις εκθέσεις. Η πρώτη λέει ότι οι εκθέσεις είναι για τους εκτροφείς, οπότε δεν θέλουμε κόσμο πλέον των εκτροφέων που εκθέτουν. Αυτό είναι καλό για τα πουλιά γιατί δεν στρεσάρονται με τον πολύ κόσμο αλλά και όλα γίνονται πιο γρήγορα και πιο ομαλά. Γλυτώνεις και τουλάχιστον μια μέρα έκθεση. Η δεύτερη λέει ότι θες να φέρεις όσο πιο πολύ κόσμο μπορείς για να κάνεις διαφήμιση στο χόμπι και να προσελκύσεις νέους.
Στα πλαίσια αυτά ο Γιώργος αποφάσισε να κάνει την έκθεση στο ΕΚΕΠ μέσα σε έκθεση για πετ που έτσι και αλλιώς θα μάζευε πολύ κόσμο. Έτσι εσύ είδες εκατοντάδες κόσμο να περνάει και να τη βλέπει. Αυτό δεν ισχύει σε εκθέσεις συλλόγων ή σε πανελλήνια. Η έκθεση του ΕΛΚΕ είναι από τις εκθέσεις με την μεγαλύτερη επισκεψιμοτητα αν όχι τη μεγαλύτερη. Επίσης πρέπει να σου πω ότι η μεγάλη έκθεση δεν είναι αυτή που έχει το πιο πολύ κόσμο αλλά τα πιο πολλά πουλιά. Οι τοπικές εκθέσεις σπάνια φτάνουν τα 600 και αυτή που είδες πλησίασε τα 1000. Δεν μπορείς λοιπόν να δηλώνεις απογοητευμένος που επισκέφτηκες μια έκθεση με 1000 πουλιά και ευχαριστημένος από μια έκθεση με 300 400 πουλιά.  Εκτός αν σου αρέσει να πηγαίνεις σε εκθέσεις για να δεις φάσεις και γκολ.   
Πάντα φιλικά

----------


## jk21

> Για τη θέση που λέει και ο Δημήτρης θα διαφωνήσω. Μπορεί όντως να χρειάζονταν καλύτερες οδηγίες και αυτό θα το κοιτάξουμε την άλλη φορά αλλά η αίθουσα ήταν η καλύτερη που έχω δει για έκθεση πουλιών. Την επόμενη φορά θα δώσουμε αναλυτικές οδηγίες κατανοητές από όλους.
> Στον φίλο που λέει για τους επισκέπτες να πω ένα δύο πράγματα.


ΘΑΝΟ τα ειπαμε και απο κοντα  .. κακως λες οτι διαφωνεις ,αφου η οποια ενσταση μου ηταν καθαρα για τον τροπο ανευρεσης της αιθουσας και οχι για την αιθουσα ! το ιδιο σου ειπα και στην εκθεση ,το ιδιο ανεφερα και εδω ,το ιδιο μαλλον και εσυ λες λιγο πιο πανω ...

ηταν μια εκθεση με πολλα πουλια σε αιθουσα ευρυχωρης  ,αλλα το βραδυ της παρασκευης (συγκεκριμενα και οχι ολες τις ημερες ,αφου δεν γνωριζω για τις αλλες )  χωρις πολυ κοσμο  . Πραγματι αν δοθουν οδηγιες θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα ,γιατι ευκολα μεσω του κηφισου και της παραλιακης ,ο χωρος προσεγγιζεται πανευκολα .νομιζω και τραμ πρεπει να υπαρχει κοντα  .το προβλημα ειναι αφου φτασει καποιος εκει και κυριως αν ειναι νυχτα και δεν υπαρχει κοσμος τριγυρω να τον προσανατολισει ! 

οπως και να εχει ,οι συλλογοι αξιζουν τους επαινους ολονων μας ,για αυτες τις ανοιχτες εκθεσεις προς το κοινο ,που το φερνουν πιο κοντα στο χομπι  ! και του χρονου ,καλα να ειμαι , θα ερθω σιγουρα να θαυμασω τις προσπαθειες σας και το φορουμ θα ειναι παντα στην διαθεση σας για καθε ενημερωση προς τους φιλους των πτηνων συντροφιας !

----------


## aTomGR

Οι προσπάθειες που γίνονται είναι αρκετά δύσκολες και ακριβές. Κάθε έκθεση στοιχίζει αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ που συνήθως καλύπτονται από τα μέλη. Αυτό οι απέξω δεν το ξέρουν. Η δουλειά μέσα που είναι αρκετή πάλι καλύπτεται από τα μέλη. Στήσιμο ξεστήσιμο, σκούπισμα, τάισμα, πότισμα, μεταφορές και άλλα πολλά. Όλα αυτά για κοντά 1000 πουλιά είναι άθλος πραγματικά. Γι αυτό και είναι στενάχωρο όταν ο άλλος λέει κουβέντες που υποτιμούν την προσπάθεια. Πιστεύω να γίνομαι αντιληπτός.
 Παραταύτα οι προσπάθειες συνεχίζονται. Αν και όπως ξέρεις λόγω της θέσεως μου δεν μου επιτρέπεται να σχολιάζω εκθέσεις συλλόγους ομοσπονδίες μπορώ να σου πω την εκτίμησή μου ότι το δίμηνο Νοέμβριος Δεκέμβριος του 2013 θα είναι ίσως το πιο ενδιαφέρον δίμηνο στην Ελληνική ορνιθοκουλτούρα από καταβολής.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν αναφερεσαι σε αλλον ,αλλα εγω ποτε δεν υποτιμησα καμμια προσπαθεια ! η θεση μου αλλα και η διευκρινηση της ηταν και οι δυο σαφεστατες !

----------


## aTomGR

Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ αναφέρομαι σε σένα. Άλλωστε σε ξέρω αρκετά χρόνια και γνωρίζω τις απόψεις σου οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα να αναφέρομαι σε σένα.

----------

